# Rodent Control



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, traps should be used, not poision. Another problem with poision is that the vermit can end up dying in your walls and stink really bad for awhile. I learned that lesson the hard way.

They do have traps which are disposable after mouse is caught. You just throw them away, mouse and all. Available at your local hardware or big box store.

As far as the droppings, I would clean them up. Put on a mask and some disposable rubber gloves, disefectant and clean it up. Or use a vaccuum cleaner if you prefer, some disefectant, then throw away the bag when you're done.


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

Do I need to seal the holes I've found first it after? I don't think you are supposed to vacuum since it stirs up dust. Should I remove all of my child's toys to another room for the few days I'm trapping and cleaning? This is getting complicated and stressful!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I would seal the holes up after everything has been disinfected with some silicon caulk.

The best method is to wear a mask and rubber gloves, open windows, soak area with solution of bleach and water and let it sit for 5 minutes or so, then wipe up with paper towels, discard everything into a garbage bad including gloves and mask, seal it up and throw it away in the trash can out side, wash your hands throughly with warm soapy water. Just a suggestion.

You are correct, no sweeping or vacuuming, you don't want the virus going airborne. Additionally, it's a good idea to disinfect and move your childrens toys to another room as you have suggested just to be on the safe side.

The bleach will kill any virusus, as long as you let it sit on infected area for 5 minutes or so. Click on link below for more information. Thanks.

http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/Advisories/ne-pha-hantavirus-protection.pdf


----------



## ChristineRudolp (Sep 3, 2014)

Jmon: Thanks for giving such effective tips. I have this terrible rodent problem, went through these tips for rodent control, they r so helpful.


----------



## ChristineRudolp (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for giving such effective tips. I have this terrible rodent problem, went through these tips for rodent control, they r so helpful.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Your welcome. Glad they worked for you.


----------



## Albert J. Vanno (Oct 31, 2014)

I faced a similar had the same situation recently. It’s always best to leave these types of jobs to professionals especially when you have kidsthere is children in the house. I took the service of got help from swat wildlife control to get rid of these pests. these guys are really good. After removing the pests the removal they also sealed all entry points, preventing the return of those nuisance pests. These guys might be able to help you in future.


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

I think it's back and I'm so distraught because I sealed up every hole except the one where the dishwasher hose is. There is nothing under there and I can't figure out what they would want in there. This time there aren't nearly as many droppings but I check regularly and this is new so I know it's fresh. That's what scares me bc if it had hantavirus it would still be viable. Maybe it's something besides a rat or mouse? Wouldn't there be more droppings?


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

Here is a pic


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

put a glue board in there.


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

We are dealing with them too. Pest control company put down poison, but I'm going to add some traps as well. 

The mice were pretty bad 2 years ago, all over the attic where we were storing all our baby items between kids. Found a lot of droppings in the boxes and freaked a bit. Tossed a lot of stuff.

But the likelihood of getting the virus is very low, on 20 or so cases in the US in 2013 according to the CDC. Spray with bleach, wait a while, spray again and clean up.


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

So won't the bleach solution erode my cabinet? It looks like particle board. I really don't want bleach fumes blaring from my cabinets especially with a baby in the home. I don't even use cleaning products, only vinegar. I guess in this case its necessary. I bought some pre-mixed bleach disinfectant. The mouse made an appearance last night. I can tell by the droppings. I know I need to trap it but in scared to be near it. It's probably a house mouse. Still terrifies me to death!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

put a glue board or a trap down. you can be scared, you won't have to deal with it until after it's trapped and dead. you got this.


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

I cleaned up the feces bc it came back and I can't leave it with an infant in the home. I sprayed vinegar under the cabinet last night thinking the smell would keep it away but obviously that didn't work. It's particle board so I'm not sure it dried and I was afraid to spray bleach and create toxic gases so I just picked it up with lysol wipes. I'm regretting that. I'm putting one of those traps down tonight that I won't be able to see it if it's caught. But I don't want to soak the trap with bleach bc my son will be up in the morning. If I just lay the lysol wipes on the trap since the dead mouse will he inside will it still be safe? I'm freaking out!


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

I'm so annoyed right now. Every morning I wake up an hour early to see if we caught the mouse. I put one of those D-Con traps that's you can't see them in there. It looks like the traps been moved forward some, but I'm not positive. I'm wondering if he got the peanut butter and left. But there are no droppings. Could a mouse get in and out without using the bathroom? I really feel it's a field mouse so I think I'm gonna take my chances with not dousing it with bleach. I don't want to fumigate my tiny house with a baby in it until I know the mouse is gone. I just want to clean once but I need to check and see if he got the bait so just pick up with gloves?


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes the good ol fashioned snap traps work best.

How's it been going? Did you get the mouse yet?


----------



## dimples4christ (May 30, 2014)

He hasn't come back in a week. He also never touched the bait in the other trap. My husband yanked out the dishwasher because we thought it was coming in from behind it and no evidence of a mouse back there. I stuffed a steel wool pad in the hole just in case. Everything I read said to continue trapping for a week before dealing the hole. Hopefully he's moved on?


----------

